# temp gauge



## bear (Apr 20, 2009)

any body put temp gauge in a 08 420 rancher does it go in upper or lower i know some bikes have rev flow cooling sys not sure on a hondas


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure on the Honda. I put mine in the hose running from the thermostat housing to the top of the radiator. That way i get the water temps leaving the engine.


----------

